

RSS Is Dead, So Is The RSS Fund - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/49053/rss-is-dead-so-is-the-rss-fund/

======
shib71
When I discover someone saying "Twitter is a replacement for RSS" what I
actually hear is "I'm a bleeding-edge-fanboy who can't be bothered with
thinking about actual use-cases". Twitter and RSS are completely different
approaches to content distribution and are suited to solving different parts
of the problem.

There are some good ideas behind Twitter, but the actual implementation
they've chosen is only really good for stream-of-consciousness content. That
will never be a replacement for RSS.

------
nir
That a VC firm created to focus solely on RSS-based applications has closed
doesn't mean that RSS is dead, it means that a venture built on pure hype (not
RSS itself, but the idea it can be immediately translated to cash) is dead.

Opening with 'Three months ago, Steve Gillmor wrote that “it’s time to get
completely off RSS and switch to Twitter.”' (in about the same way cars
replace wheels, I suppose), the article demonstrates how some people have
learned nothing at all.

The little RSS icon appears next to almost every URL you browse to (with
notable exception of HN..). It's become a basic, discoverable, read-only XML
API for most online content. That a couple of VCs didn't manage to make money
off some technology they read about in Wired doesn't mean it's useless.

------
th0ma5
Saying RSS is dead is like saying XML is dead, even if you wish it was the
case, it still works for a lot of people, and drives a lot of things. I also
like my twitter search RSS feeds, fwiw.

------
btn
RSS is dead because some VC firm couldn't capitalise on it, yet _Twitter_ is
the way forward?

------
gits_tokyo
RSS * IS NOT * dead, in fact I would even go so far as to say... I'd rather
have RSS subscribers in my pocket than twitter followers.

------
samps
Am I just insecure if crank bloggers claiming that "RSS is dead" make me feel
crotchety and out of touch? I still love my NetNewsWire.

------
andrebehrens
I myself have long wished people on Twitter would stop writing interesting
slice of life comments, and instead link to every single blog post they write.

------
johns
RSS as a mainstream content delivery platform for the average user is a
concept that is probably dying. People are getting more accustomed to feeds
more in the form of Facebook and Twitter streams which use concepts that are
easier to understand and use.

RSS for power users (somewhere between Joe Schmoe and Scoble) is definitely
not dead or dying. There's a lot of room to improve the end user experience
too. Hopefully Google Reader's popularity doesn't detract others from trying
to do better.

RSS as a standardized content delivery mechanism for interoperability between
systems is alive and well and not going anywhere any time soon. Having a
standardized format makes interoperability so much easier. I should disclose
that I work for a company that's heavily using RSS in this manor, so my
viewpoints may be skewed.

------
Adaptive
News stories that conflate underlying technologies with the application of
those technologies are dead. Time to switch to a better news source.

------
lurkinggrue
Here I get my twitter feed via rss.

Do people that write articles like that understands the things they write
about?

~~~
Semiapies
No, no they don't.

